# Boston



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Loose Neutral said:


> Wow, what a beautiful city. Was up there last week for the benefits conference and they have a mega building boom going on. Work everywhere, cranes everywhere.


Busy as hell and can't get no help:thumbup:


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

Move up here from November to March and let me know if you still think it's beautiful...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It is. I was up there at the end of September. Flew into Providence, actually, and drove over to my appointment in Marlboro (noticed some highway signs also spell it Marlborough, which screwed me up a little). Had a little downtime through the week so I drove to Boston to meet with an inspector-who-shall-not-be-named. It was a cool city. Some seriously screwed up roads and highways. Merge, drive, toll, merge again, screeech... stopped traffic, merge again. DC and Baltimore are a dream compare to the Boston area roads. Holy crap. Drove to Salem for an afternoon. That was a flop. Little dinky city with nothing but shops selling which stuff made in China. Did tour a cool old ship in the little harbor. The thing that I thought was weird about Salem was that every street construction area (they were replacing water lines or some such) had a police officer at it. That little town much have a police force of about 100. 

Noticed every gas station in Mass has an Ansul-type system under the canopy at the pumps. Never seen that in my life. Guess that's what you get when the NFPA calls your state home.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> It is. I was up there at the end of September. Flew into Providence, actually, and drove over to my appointment in Marlboro (noticed some highway signs also spell it Marlborough, which screwed me up a little). Had a little downtime through the week so I drove to Boston to meet with an inspector-who-shall-not-be-named. It was a cool city. Some seriously screwed up roads and highways. Merge, drive, toll, merge again, screeech... stopped traffic, merge again.  DC and Baltimore are a dream compare to the Boston area roads. Holy crap. Drove to Salem for an afternoon. That was a flop. Little dinky city with nothing but shops selling which stuff made in China. Did tour a cool old ship in the little harbor. The thing that I thought was weird about Salem was that every street construction area (they were replacing water lines or some such) had a police officer at it. That little town much have a police force of about 100.
> 
> Noticed every gas station in Mass has an Ansul-type system under the canopy at the pumps. Never seen that in my life. Guess that's what you get when the NFPA calls your state home.


Last year one of those systems went off with 14 cars pumping gas with more people waiting in line, it was a huge cloud of white dust all over those people:laughing:


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

MDShunk said:


> The thing that I thought was weird about Salem was that every street construction area (they were replacing water lines or some such) had a police officer at it. That little town much have a police force of about 100.


Having a police officer for every road construction detail, no matter how small, is a state law. I think we're the only state in the country that mandates this. Overkill and politically impossible to get rid of.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Man I'm still thinking about the food. Did a little bar hopping Black Bose, Hennessy's and Cheer's. I didn't know they were such a financial either.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I hate Boston and I live an hour south. :laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> It is. I was up there at the end of September. Flew into Providence, actually, and drove over to my appointment in Marlboro (noticed some highway signs also spell it Marlborough, which screwed me up a little). Had a little downtime through the week so I drove to Boston to meet with an inspector-who-shall-not-be-named.



You finally met Joe in person? :whistling2:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> I hate Boston. :laughing:


I agree.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I've had plenty of time on the east coast. NO THANKS.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

erics37 said:


> I've had plenty of time on the east coast. NO THANKS.


I agree with you, but curious what your reasons are. Then again, I probably don't want to know. :no:


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Wish they still had multi state unemployment claims. Any two states you worked in, fly to Boston to get unemployment. The good ole days. Republicans sure changed things for the trades😢


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

cl219um said:


> Wish they still had multi state unemployment claims. Any two states you worked in, fly to Boston to get unemployment. The good ole days. *Republicans sure changed things for the trades*.


Say what?:laughing::laughing:

Sorry to tell you brother but Boston has no republicans in charge of anything:laughing:


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

At least until next week when Charlie Baker becomes governor-elect. I think he's up 10 points in the polls right now.

Poor Martha Coakley. How bad of a person do you need to be to lose as the Democrat nominee in a major Massachusetts election twice? I bet she would lose to a vending machine.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> Say what?:laughing::laughing:
> 
> Sorry to tell you brother but Boston has no republicans in charge of anything:laughing:


People in my local, which borders two states, used to be able to work in each. (wI, MI) then fly out to Massachusetts and file a multi state claim. Unemployment there is outstanding, and you didn't even have to work in that state. It was one of George w's last moves as being in charge of us. I know what I am talking about bro'.


----------

